# 4 Tucson cats need a home!



## Conundrum (Apr 12, 2005)

Heya,

I've had my cats for six years, but I'm moving on to law school. Unfortunately, I can't take them with me. 

They're vaccinated, domesticated, spayed/neutered, kid friendly, etc., etc., etc.; four great cats.

They don't have to be a unit either. The two black ones are inseperable, but the orange and white ones can go separately (either together or individually).

If you're interested or have any ideas, please post.

Thanks!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Glad to see you've posted here! Hopefully we can find you some help in your area.

I did a little looking around, and if it comes to it, I've found a few animal rescue organisations who might be able to assist you.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/adoptafriend.html << Located in Tucson
http://muttcats.com/shelters/arizona.htm << Arizona pet shelters

Good luck to you!

Lisa


----------

